# Aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Lady Starbrook (Jan 13, 2010)

I was moving my second paph, which I bought in bud a couple of weeks ago, when I dropped it!! The flower that was almost open, and the very small bud broke off. What's the best way to keep the flower in water? I know it won't last very long but I'd like to keep it for a while. :sob:


----------



## etex (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had a complex hybrid in bloom in water for almost 2 weeks now.I change the water every few days. It was the first bloom for this single growth plant so I cut the bloom off the plant after about 12 days on the plant.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Bummer! Don't beat yourself up - we've all done it!


Lady Starbrook said:


> ....... What's the best way to keep the flower in water? ......


 K.I.S. - keep it simple - cut it off & put it in water! I really don't think there's anything special one can do. Tom K. cut off a henry bloom so I could use pollen, he stuck it in a floral vial with a stopper, I don't think I ever changed the water & it probably lasted a couple weeks - I was surprised how long it lasted. Yours is not fully open, it might remain at that stage.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah just stick it in water.

I've done thast staking plant. I know the feeling, but the next growth will come quckly at least


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea -- makes your stomach turn upside-down.


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, that's a bummer, Lady S. It can be very disappointing; but, you just gotta move on. I send my sympathies.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 14, 2010)

You'll still get to enjoy the flower for a while if you stick it in water. I was amazed at how long they will actually last as a cut flower.

This past Christmas I even stuck a paph in some florist foam in a floral arrangement after the other flowers in the arrangement had croaked and the paph lasted two weeks.


----------



## Lady Starbrook (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the encouragement. The flower is looking pretty good. I'll try to post a pic of it this weekend.


----------

